# What to feed Killifish?



## Reis (Nov 15, 2011)

Hey just wondering what people are feeding their Killifish.
I picked up two groups this past weekend and wanted to know what everyone is feeding their killifish. I have them in a tank with my plecos so they're the only ones in there. 
Thanks


----------



## ksimdjembe (Nov 11, 2006)

*killie foods*

Killifish vary considerably in their adaptability, many accepting various prepared pellets and flake foods.
Though this means that many will take a staple of prepared foods, I would imagine that many would supplement (and in some cases heavily) diets with frozen foods or even live foods.

Many prepare live brine shrimp, daphnia, fruit flies, various types of worms, and season permitting will sometimes collect or raise mosquito larvae in the backyard.

Though I am new with killies, currently my Fp gardneri killifish are getting a flake food with brine shrimp and bloodworms.

What type do you keep? It might help to direct you to specific foods.
There is a great thread dealing with killies here on the site, perhaps just post in the thread.


----------



## greg (Apr 29, 2012)

Killifish eat a great variety of foods as stated by ksimdjembe, depending on size and age of the fish.

We feed our fry infusoria, vinegar eels and baby brine shrimp (bbs). Some of the smaller killifish fry are too tiny to start with baby brine shrimp, in which case the first two are appropriate for the first few days or so. 

Juvenile killies are good with bbs, grindal worms, and daphnia.

We are feeding our larger juveniles and adults a mixture of frozen brine shrimp and blood worms most days. Less regularly white worms, grindal worms and daphnia.

Our Fp. sjoestedti (blue gularis) also get endler fry.

We add in dry food most days to round out their diets - we use crushed flakes, hikari micropellets and Northfin 0.5mm pellets depending on the size of the fish. Most of the other killifish breeders we know stick with flakes for the dry food.

They can make do with much less variety - you can just feed adult killifish flake food, frozen brine shrimp and frozen blood worms....we are just a little killicrazy!

SwimmyD and I just returned from the WAKO killifish show in Milwaukee and the live foods I mentioned above are exactly what was being sold to the attendees. One additional item being sold were flightless fruit flies. A wingless version is also available. SwimmyD is a little freaked out by the thought of them living in our basement however...


----------

